# Turning a CD Top



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

What to do with all of those old CD's? Luna Ford, a Deer Park wood turner extraordinaire, demonstrated this project to my woodshop class years ago. This is a fast, fun and FREE project that will teach you some good measuring skills and tool control. You will need a 2" square by 3" to 4" piece of good hardwood. Maple, walnut or exotic wood scraps are perfect. You will need to rough turn it true and then mount it in a chuck. If you do not have a chuck&#8230;.add a extra 3" of wood and just turn a #2 Morse taper on one end and hammer it in the tailstock. Turn a tenon on the outboard end to the EXACT diameter of the hole in the CD using a outside caliper for accuracy. The accuracy here will determine how 'balanced' the top will be and perform. 

*CAUTION: DO NOT RUN THE MACHINE WITH THE CD ATTACHED!! IT WILL BREAK LEAVING SHARP EDGES*!! 

Turn the shape of the finger twist section, sand and finish. It will be next to impossible to sand/finish this after this point. Using a sharp skew&#8230;.start the cone for the bottom of the top. Cut down hill at all times. You will need to sand and finish before you part the wood from the machine. Use a 2 or 3 drops of CA glue or epoxy to attach the CD to the wood. It's warming up outside&#8230;.get out and turn a top! gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pictures continued for the CD Top project.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats is my next project


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim can I turn this with wet wood? That is all I have right now. Except for some hard as heck pecan.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

sure....try it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I will try it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Well I finally got to the garage and tried to do something right. Everything I did messed up. I did get the blade on the band saw changed without cutting my fingers off. I used the chain saw to cut up some of the chinaberry tree and half way through I hit a nail. So I had to get a new chain and sharpen the one I dulled up.Then I changed the blade on my table saw and it took an hour to get the nut loose. I turned some but just couldn't get anything to work like I wanted it to. I was trying to turn a top but no luck. I stopped before I hurt myself. Sometimes That is the best thing to do. Just quit and come in the house.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ROFLMAO...Bobby, you KILL me !!!!..Quit trying to discourage me...got my teacher coming over in the morning for an all day lesson.... Pray for me...and HIM...

jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok here is my first cd top. I am not very happy with it. I used too much glue for one thing and the other is I didn't get the hole for the cd the right size.
Wet wood is not very good for tops.

I tried to get a picture of it turning but I was too slow with the camera.


----------

